# Glad I Bought This Sanding Detailer



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I also bought a set of these. I find them incredibly useful and the "quick change" sanding area is very convenient. I have used them innumerable times over the last month and find myself reaching for one when I need to sand a small area.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice, got to have.


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

Agreed. I use mine frequently.

Wayne


----------

